# IUI Hall of fame



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Congratulations and Stay Put vibes

       

Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky! Baby Elliot 2lbs 1oz born 28 October 
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie Baby Rosie on 4 May 06 weighing 7lb 11oz....
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05 EDD 18/05/06
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky Twins! 15.09.05
Melanie 1st Time Lucky 05.10.05
Tomsmummy - 19/06/06 2nd IUI
Eva - IVF Convert 1st Time Lucky BFP!
VIL and Moosey - BFP!!!
CathyA IVF Convert 1st Time Lucky BFP!
Lisa401 BFP!!!
Manda IVF Convert 1st Time Lucky BFP!

*2005 Successes! * 

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky
Aussie Meg - IVF Convert BFP with twins! Connor 2.73kg and Rhuari 2.45kg 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
SARAH KATE was born on 17.10.05 (new Zealand) and weighed 8lb and 3 oz, proud mum Janet
Charlie 1st IUI March 05 BFP! - But in July 05 Very sad medical termination in 24th wk  Miss our lovely daughter

*2006 Successes*
      

Sandi BFP FEB
Charliezoom IUI BFP FEB - EDD 25/10/06
Vicks IUI BFP FEB
Sweetcheeks IUI BFP FEB - EDD 23/10/06
Morky IUI BFP FEB
Lucy IUI BFP March, sadly, Lucy went into premature labour at 24, and gave birth to a lovely little girl, who passed away in her mum's arm
Veronica IUI BFP March
Mathilda IUI BFP March
Leonora IUI BFP April - EDD 08/12/06
Britta IUI BFP April - EDD26/12/06
Sam DIUI BFP April (Twins)
kittymoth IUI BFP May


----------



## jannie38 (Nov 14, 2004)

Claire 1

Hi.  Im jannie38 and would like you to add to the hall of fame that my baby SARAH KATE was born on 17.10.05 (new Zealand) and weighed 8lb and 3 oz.
I do check back on this board regularly to see how everyone is doing.  I found it such a great help to me when I was going thru my IUI cycles.  
Am waiting to find out if Sims76 has had her baby yet - must be due about now.  Are you allowed to post a piccie in a message here or does it have to go in the gallery?
Baby dust to all.
Janet


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi, can you add me in!!

IUI 2nd time lucky - BFP March 06!

THhanks
Veronica


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Can  I add some details as I had my little girl called Rosie on 4 May 06 weighing 7lb 11oz....


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi you have me on the 2005 success list (Melanie 5th October 2005 BFP) and I just wanted to let you know that I gave birth to my littleboy Finn in June. Thank You for all your support and I still keep an eye on how everyone is doing - Love Melanie


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I am going to unsticky this as Calire hasn't been around since 1st July and its not very uptodate now, can always resticky at a later date, Cx


----------

